
Deploy OpenFaaS Cloud for Development - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/openfaas-cloud-for-development/
======
chickenpotpie
Can anyone explain to me why I would choose a FaaS solution that requires me
to maintain a Kubernetes cluster? OpenFaaS and OpenWhisk both require this. To
me, this defeats half the reason to use FaaS. The whole reason I use Azure
Functions and AWS Lamba is because I don't want to have to manage any of the
infrastructure.

~~~
alexellisuk
What reasons can you think of, why a portable, complete faas/paas solution may
be desirable for a company? Perhaps one that isn't quite the same persona as
your employer?

